# Buy This Town



## GanjaGuru (Apr 5, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060405/ap_on_hi_te/ebay_town_1

The town of Bridgeville is up for sale (again).
It's pricey ($1.7 million) but think of the potential.
It's in the incredibly beautiful redwood-strewn N. Calif coastal area, located on a river.
There ain't much there--a post office, a few closed stores and some dilapidated houses.
BUT it's an incorporated city.  Which means you could set up your own police dept.  Bring a few friends and you could get yourself elected mayor, chief of police and anything else you wanted.  You could pass a law that would make it illegal NOT to smoke pot.
How cool is that?
It's in the massively mj-friendly Humboldt County, where people are allowed 99  pot plants each.

There are a few things you could do to attract visitors (Visitors mean income baby), like: 
-Build and offer tours of an energy-efficient hempstraw bale circular house.  
-Quickly erect a g. bush statue and sell stuff to throw at it.
-Build the world's biggest Lava Lamp.
-Make it legal to walk around town buck naked but only if you're a hot chick.
-Build a complete restoration of Mayberry, (courthouse, barber shop, Wally's Filling Station, etc) and hire Andy, Barney, Aunt Bee, Opie, Floyd and Gomer look-alike's to hang out.

So get out that checkbook and let's get this show on the road.

I would like to ask anyone here who buys it to appoint me minister of pornography.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 6, 2006)

if i had the money i would do it....and yes most definitely appoint you minister of pornography


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 6, 2006)

oo!oo! I want to be an "intern"!


----------



## BagSeedGrower (Apr 6, 2006)

i got like 10 bucks i think we almost got enough. haha


----------



## A.K. (Apr 6, 2006)

i got 12 on it man i would be a bad mayor but a fun mayor to have


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 6, 2006)

GG that would be cool as hell to buy. We can call it Toker Town.


----------



## ninfan77 (Apr 6, 2006)

Call every pot dealer you know, i bet a few hundred could buy this town.


----------



## rasta (Apr 6, 2006)

will they take a check ,,,(can they hold it till christmas ) peace,love,rasta


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 6, 2006)

you think that they will take food stamps.


----------



## rasta (Apr 6, 2006)

yes but its 3 million with food stamps


----------



## Goofy Grape (Apr 6, 2006)

I'll set-up the drink stand....

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3239&stc=1

GG


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 6, 2006)

So does that make Mutt and Hick the "law"? ( fictionally of course) hahahahah


----------



## Mutt (Apr 6, 2006)

yep, and the first law enacted is that if your cuaght walking around not posessing a joint or a blunt to share with someone else (mainly law enforcement) is subject to a 50 dollar fine (police force fertilizer fund tax excluded). and 2 weeks tending to the ministers of pornographies garden.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey just like being in tiajuana!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 6, 2006)

Green Day Girl, do you resemble any of the following people--
Helen Crump
Thelma Lou
Aunt Bee?

Even if you don't, then you could still be Juanita over at the diner (she was never shown).


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 6, 2006)

i think i have 15 cents.. lol.. i can buy some dirt lol

see if only this came up in a few more months.. i would have a few thousand to pitch in


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 6, 2006)

Man thats is alot of food stamps 3 million. well i better start saving. also if someone here buys that town could i be the towns bum who shouts obsenites at people and ask for change. The bum life is the life for me.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 6, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Green Day Girl, do you resemble any of the following people--
> Helen Crump
> Thelma Lou
> Aunt Bee?
> ...


----------



## BrownieDaKid (Apr 6, 2006)

haha, all of us in here should put the money out for the town, and just smoked everyday hahaha


----------



## A.K. (Apr 6, 2006)

marijuanavill


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 1, 2007)

Who do I make this Rubber Check Out Toooo? 
Can It Be Borrowed if so let all Borrow it and pay for at the end of the Year!!    By Growing The BEST!!


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 1, 2007)

1.7 million seems very cheap,
its to good to be true, it probably is

There is a reason why philathropist(sp) and billionaires
dont own towns/cities.  For one  you don't have  your own
autonomy, no matter what you may think.  You'll still under
county, state and federal jursidictions.

Can you imagine the tax liability??
most jurisdiction proven t hrough time, operate in the red
and deep debt.

If I hit the lottery, last thing i would do is buy a town, full of whiners
and complainers.  Ill take my 1.7mill to amsterdamn


----------



## MergeLeft (Jul 2, 2007)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Green Day Girl, do you resemble any of the following people--
> Helen Crump
> Thelma Lou
> Aunt Bee?
> ...


 
Starting today I am going to have 6 glazed donuts, a pound of bacon & a banana milkshake for breakfast- in a couple weeks I should fill out the shirtwaist dress and gravy-spotted apron I found at Goodwill. 

Yes, I will be your Aunt Bee.


----------

